# أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0



## حارس عقيدة (31 أغسطس 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------






الرجاء من كل مسيحي يسأل الكنيسة1-اين قال المسيح انا الله ؟
2- اين طلب العباده؟
3- اين قال انا الله الظاهر في الجسد؟
4- اين تكلم عن الخطيه الاصليه؟
5- اين قال انا الله الابن؟
6- اين قال انا الله الكلمه؟
7- اين قال انا الله الاقنوم التاني؟


----------



## محمدباشا (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

أخى الكريم حارس العقيدة ربنا يوفقك 

وعلى فكره تم تصوير الموضوع 

علشان أكيد هايكون فى بلاوى زرقا 

بالتوفيق


----------



## حارس عقيدة (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى محمد على ردك وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقنا فى دعواهم للاسلام ولاكن ارجو منهم ان يتركوا هذه المواضيع ولايقوموا بحذفها ان كانوا يظنون انهم على دين حق والله المستعان على مايصفون0


----------



## ابن الشرق (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

عزيزي 

النسخ و اللصق ممنوع منعا باتا 

و اذا تريد الفهم ... 


اسأل سؤال واحد و بعد الاجابة عليه تماما ننتقل الى التالي


----------



## ابن الشرق (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

فان كنت تروم الفهم فعلا 


اكتب سؤال واحد الآن و نجيبك عليه


----------



## محمدباشا (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

ربنا يوفقك أخى الكريم حارس العقيدة 

ومازلنا ننتظر رغم دخول  المشرف ابن الشرق ومع ذلك لم يرد احد حتى الان

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## محمدباشا (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

قمة فى الحجج بصراحة 

المشرف ابن الشرق هل تستطيع الإجابة عن الأسئلة ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟ 

وممكن تجاوب واحدة واحدة على اقل من مهلك


----------



## حارس عقيدة (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

جزاك الله خيرا اخى محمد ونحن فى انتظار ردهم على هذه الاسئلة 0

والى المشرف انا لاانسخ والصق ولاكن هذه هى الحقيقة هل تستطيع ان تجاوب   اذن فانا فى انتظارك


----------



## حارس عقيدة (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

اين الردود سكتوا ليه ولاماعندكمش اجابة


----------



## Basilius (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

*يا عم الحارس انت *
*اعتقد انك جديد على المنتدى *
*وما تسال فية لا يمكن ان يكون في موضوع واحد *
*تفضل بقراءة المواضيع في قسمي الاسئلة و الاجوبة *
*والرد على الشبهات *
*ستجد عشرات المواضيع تتكلم عن الوهية المسيح عموما *
*فمش هنعيد كل هذة المواضيع في موضوع واحد *
*وما لا تفهمة تفضل بالسؤال .....*
*فبلاش اسلوب الالتواء من فضلك تفضل بالقراءة و اما اسال عن ما لا تفهمة او شارك في هذة المواضيع *


*منتظرين مشاركاتك الساحقة في المواضيع *
*ثانيا الحتة الجديدة بقى الللي تدل على العلم *




> للأرثوذوكس اين قال لى طبيعه واحده و مشيئه واحده؟ و الكاثوليك اين قال لى طبيعتين و مشيئتين؟ و للموارنه اين قال لى طبيعتين و مشيئه واحده؟


 
*ماذا تقصد بالطبيعتين ؟ اللاهوت و الناسوت ؟ *
*انا ارثوذكسي و اؤمن ان المسيح لة طبيعتين عموما الاهوت و الناسوت *
*وممنوع عموما التكلم عن الطوائف هنا في المنتدى ممنوع منعا باتا *


----------



## ابن الشرق (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

قلنا لك السؤال يكون واحد فقط و حين تتم الاجابة عليه نكمل 

هذه هي شروط الكتابة هنا 


السيد المسيح دوما اعلن انه الله من خلال مواضع كثيرة في الوحي 

و خذ مثلا هذا الاعلان بانه موجود في كل مكان و فقط الله موجود في كل مكان 

[q-bible]
وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.
[/q-bible]


و بالتدريج نجيب على السؤال الاول


----------



## حارس عقيدة (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

ارجو رد مقنع اقول لك اين قال المسيح انا  الله


----------



## ابن الشرق (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

هل اتيت منتدانا للسؤال او للجدال ؟؟ 

حدد الاجابة 

لان المنتدى للاجابة على التسؤلات لا للجدال العقيم


----------



## Basilius (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

*مش عارف كاني اكلم طفلا *

*استاذ حارس عقيدة *

*قلت لك و لاخر مرة *
*قوانين المنتدى تمنع التكرار العقيم للمواضيع *
*تفضل بعمل بحث صغير عن المواضيع التي تتكلم عن الوهية المسيح *
*في الاسئلة و الاجوبة *
*والرد على الشبهات *

*وقلت لك *
*منتظرين مشاركاتك الساحقة *

*فتفضل و ياريت تقرا المواضيع جيدا لان اي شىء مكرر بدون بناء سيحذف *


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

ما رأيك يا صديقي ان نجيب على سؤال سؤال؟
نجيبك على الأول و بعدها ننتقل الى الأخر و هكذا الى اخر سؤال؟
بدل ما نعطيك فرصة اللف و الدوران

انا حارد على اول سؤال و اي شخص حيخرج عن هذا المسار سأحذف رده




حارس عقيدة قال:


> 1-اين قال المسيح انا الله ؟


 

الأجابة من يوحنا الأصحاح 5 و العدد 18:

[Q-BIBLE] 
Joh 5:18 فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ *بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً* إِنَّ *اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ*. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

نسمع تعقيبك و بعدها انتقل للسؤال الأخر

سلام و نعمة


----------



## محمدباشا (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

عزيزى روك 

هذه ليس بإجابة بل ممكن تكون إجابه على سبب إرادة اليهود لقتل المسيح 

انت تقول



> Joh 5:18 فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ.



والمعنى واضح وصريح 

فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يريدون قتله 

وياريت توضح ذلك الأمرين 

وهم 

أولاً من المتحدث 

ثانيا ما معنى كلمة يقتلوه فى اللغة العربية 

وما المقصود بها " يقتلوه "

ولك منى كل الود


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

ما دخلك انت بالموضوع؟
هل انت طارح الأسئلة؟ بالطبع لا
فلماذا تحشر نفسك بموضوع طرحه غير؟
انا حارد على سؤالك لكن لا اريد منك اي تدخل مستقبلا, لان لو كان عندك سؤال اطرحه في موضوع منفصل و كفاية تشيتيت



محمدباشا قال:


> عزيزى روك
> 
> هذه ليس بإجابة بل ممكن تكون إجابه على سبب إرادة اليهود لقتل المسيح


 
يا شطور ركز معي
اليهود كانو يريدون ان يقتلوا المسيح بسبب قوله ان الله ابوه و انه معادل لله
فهمت ولا اشرحالك بالفرنساوي؟







> وياريت توضح ذلك الأمرين
> 
> وهم
> 
> أولاً من المتحدث


 
الوحي على لسان يوحنا الرسول



> ثانيا ما معنى كلمة يقتلوه فى اللغة العربية
> 
> وما المقصود بها " يقتلوه "


 
الكلمة اليونانية المستخدمة هي ἀποκτείνω و التي تعني القتل بمعناه الحرفي, اي جلب الموت للشخص

و الأن اترك الموضوع لنكمل مع حارس العقيدة

ولا اخوك مش قدها و لا حيقدر يكمل لحاله؟

ربنا يهديكم


----------



## حارس عقيدة (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*لدخول العضو في الأسلاميات و ذكر أيات قرأنية لا علاقو لها بموضوعنا*


----------



## Basilius (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

*حارس عقيدة *

*نسخك و لصقك من شوية جهلاء لا يفيد ابدا *
*فقول للجهلاء ان ياتوا بالتفاسير المسيحية للنصوص اولا ايها الجهلاء *

*الاستاذ روك تكلم معك و بدا بالكلام فهل لديك تعليق في سياق الاية ام لا *

*ام انك لا تعرف شىء غير النقل الاعمى و النسخ و اللصق *
*اتمنى تحرير هذا النسخ و اللصق من المشرف *

*في انتظار التعليق و سيبك من الجهلاء اللذين تنقل منهم *

*و تبدا من حيث بدانا *


----------



## حارس عقيدة (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

انا نعم نسخت بعض من كلام الاناجيل الذى يفيد يان عيسى عبد الله ورسوله وهذا ليس عيب ولاضعف منى ولاكن استشهاد بما هو عندكم من الاناجيل 0

ايضا اقول لكم ان ماقمتم انتم به معى دليل واضح على بطلان ماتعتقدونه وتدعونه فلو كنتم على حق لماذا قمتم بحذ ردى عليكم عندما قلت لكم 0

يقول الله ان الدين عند الله الاسلام0
فلو كانت المسيحية هى الحق فلماذا لم يقول الله ان الدين عند الله النصرانية0

وارجو منك ان تجيب على هذا السؤال وارجو ايضا ان لا تحذفه 0

حتى ابصركم بالدين الصحيح 0

وانا بفضل الله كفيل بكم وبأمثالكم أن ابين لهم الدين الحق0


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

يا حارس
انت طلبت نص يذكر فيه المسيح انه الله
و انا جلبت لك نص يقول فيه المسيح انه أبن الله و انه معادل لله




My Rock قال:


> الأجابة من يوحنا الأصحاح 5 و العدد 18:
> 
> [q-bible]
> Joh 5:18 فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ *بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً* إِنَّ *اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ*.
> ...


 
معادل لله
معادل لله
معادل لله

فهل يوجد نبي معادل لله يا شطور؟


و بعد هذا كله تكتفي بقولك اجابة غير كافية؟

بصراحة كنت مفكر انك انسان عاقل و ستنتقل معي للسؤال الذي بعده

على اي حال, هذه فرصة ثانية لك..


----------



## حارس عقيدة (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

انا نعم نسخت بعض من كلام الاناجيل الذى يفيد يان عيسى عبد الله ورسوله وهذا ليس عيب ولاضعف منى ولاكن استشهاد بما هو عندكم من الاناجيل 0

ايضا اقول لكم ان ماقمتم انتم به معى دليل واضح على بطلان ماتعتقدونه وتدعونه فلو كنتم على حق لماذا قمتم بحذ ردى عليكم عندما قلت لكم 0

يقول الله ان الدين عند الله الاسلام0
فلو كانت المسيحية هى الحق فلماذا لم يقول الله ان الدين عند الله النصرانية0

وارجو منك ان تجيب على هذا السؤال وارجو ايضا ان لا تحذفه 0

حتى ابصركم بالدين الصحيح 0

وانا بفضل الله كفيل بكم وبأمثالكم أن ابين لهم الدين الحق0


----------



## Basilius (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*



> وانا بفضل الله كفيل بكم وبأمثالكم أن ابين لهم الدين الحق0


 
احذر يا هذا من ان تسىء الى احد ... احذر 

ثانيا بما انك كفيل بنا 
ياريت تتناقش في اول نقطة اجاب عنها الاستاذ روك 
والا ستكون جاهل 
اما الكلام الجاهل زي اللي كتبتة و نقلتة من اغبياء فتبلة و تشرب ميتة


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*



حارس عقيدة قال:


> انا نعم نسخت بعض من كلام الاناجيل الذى يفيد يان عيسى عبد الله ورسوله وهذا ليس عيب ولاضعف منى ولاكن استشهاد بما هو عندكم من الاناجيل 0
> 
> ايضا اقول لكم ان ماقمتم انتم به معى دليل واضح على بطلان ماتعتقدونه وتدعونه فلو كنتم على حق لماذا قمتم بحذ ردى عليكم عندما قلت لكم 0
> 
> ...


 

الم نتفق ان نجيب على سؤال سؤال؟ لماذا تطرح اسألة اخرى؟
غريب امرك

الم تريد دلالة على قول المسيح انه الله

اتينا لك دليل من فم الميح يقول ان الله ابوه و انه معادل لله

حتيجي و تقلي عبده و رسوله؟
في عبد و رسول معادل لله يا شاطر؟

الى متى اللف و الدوران؟


----------



## حارس عقيدة (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

اسلك سؤال لماذا تم حذف اخر رد انا وضعته وبعدين نكمل


----------



## Basilius (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

*من الواضح ان الاخ حارس عقيدة *
*مجرد ناقل بجهل *

*لاخر مرة الاستاذ روك بدا بالحوار في نقطة *
*و طلب منك اكثر من مرة ان تبدا نقطة نقطة *

*ولكنك جاهل مجرد ناقل ناسخ *
*لن نتكلم في اي نقطة قبل الانتهاء مما ذكرة الاستاذ روك *
*و ياجاهل نعم المسيح صام لكن لن نتطرق الى نقطة غير ما ذكرة الاستاذ روك ... *


----------



## حارس عقيدة (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

الواضح منكم انكم تردون على ماتستطيعوا وتتركه مالاتقدرون عليه الى اللقاء فى موضوع اخر


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*



حارس عقيدة قال:


> اسلك سؤال لماذا تم حذف اخر رد انا وضعته وبعدين نكمل


 
لا اله الا المسيح
سبب الحذف مذكور في الرد
انت بدأت بالدخول في الأسلاميات و تفسير الكتاب المقدس بمزاجك

و الأن من جديد
اتينا لك بدليل من فم المسيح انه أبن الله و انه معادل لله

حتلف و تدور من جديد و تسأل سؤال اخر؟

هل متأكد انك اصلا كفيل بمحاورة؟


----------



## حارس عقيدة (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

نعم بفضل الله كفيل على محاورتكم لانى على حق وانتم على باطل0

بيقول الله 0
بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فاذا هو زاهق ولكم الويل مما تصفون


----------



## Basilius (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*



حارس عقيدة قال:


> نعم بفضل الله كفيل على محاورتكم لانى على حق وانتم على باطل0
> 
> بيقول الله 0
> بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فاذا هو زاهق ولكم الويل مما تصفون


 

*طيب من الواضح فعلا زي ما قلنا عليك انك جاهل *
*امامك فرصة واحدة فقط للمناقشة في نقطة السيد روك و الانتقال معة الى نقاط اخرى *
*غير كدة سنعتبرك جاااااااااااااااااااااااهل و انت كذلك *
*تحذير لاخر مرة *


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*



حارس عقيدة قال:


> نعم بفضل الله كفيل على محاورتكم لانى على حق وانتم على باطل0
> 
> بيقول الله 0
> بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فاذا هو زاهق ولكم الويل مما تصفون


 
بدأنا بقلة الأدب؟
لحد الأن لم يتعرض احد لعقيدتك لو يفصها بالباطلة, فلماذا التطاول؟ هكذا تعامل الذي يناقشك بأدب؟

احذرك من تكرار هذا الأسلوب مستقبلا

و هذه اخر فرصة لك, اجبنا على السؤال الأول بكون المسيح أبن الله و معادل لله من فمه الكريم

هل تقبل الرد لننتقل الى السؤال الذي بعده؟

أم ستبقى تلف و تدور؟


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

و هكذا افلس العضو المدعو حارس العقيدة و بدأ في الشتم في موضوعه خبر هام وعاجل0
بققوله ان اله النصارى هو حشرة, بكل قلة ادب و وقاحة
نحن نعرف ان قلة الأذب هذه دافعها لكي يطرد من المنتدى و لا يكمل النقاش, ليفرح و يهلهل بكونه طرد لأننا لم لم نستطع الأجابة كالعادة

يخرب بيت هذه العقول العفنة

اربع صفحات نركض وراك و نقولك المسيح قال ان الله ابوه و انه معادل لله, و الأخ يلف و يدور..

ليكن هذا الموضوع عبرة لكل من يكرر هذه الأسئلة..


----------



## maro nabil (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

برافو عليك ياروك انا عاجبني قوي ردك وثقتك في نفسك وزكاءك وانت بترد عليهم 
ربنا يحميك ويزود ثباتك وايمانك وتنور عقلك اكتر واكتر علشان تعرف ترد علي اي سؤال من الجهلاء دول


----------



## jesus_god_1 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

للرد على الأستاذ  حارس العقيدة احب اقولك انا قدوتى الانبا اثانسيوس حامى الإيمان وبمشيئه الله سوف ارد عليك لكى تؤمن وإذا لم تؤمن فذلك دينونه لك بعد المعرفه
  وللإٌجابة على هذه الأسئلة نقول : 
1-لو كان المسيح قد أعلن ذلك صراحة فهل كان سيصدقه اليهود ؟
2 ـ وهل كانوا سيقدمون له العبادة علي الفور ؟

3 ـ وهل كان مثل هذا الإعلان الصريح من أهداف التجسّد ؟ 

4 ـ وهل كان سيخدم أهداف التجسّد ، أم يعطّلها ؟ 

  وقد برهن لنا الكتاب المقدس عملياً أنَّ اليهود لم يكونوا ليصدقوا مثل هذا الإعلان الصريح بالرغم مما قدمه لهم من براهين تدل علي صدق كلامه ! وعلي سبيل المثال فقد حاولوا رجمه(2) عدَّة مرَّات عندما أعلن لهم عن مساواته مع الآب ووحدته مع الآب !! يقول الكتاب أنَّه عندما قال لهم "  يَسُوعُ: أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ. فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً ( مساويًا ) نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ. " (يو 5/17-18)  وتكرّر هذا الموقف أيضًا عندما قال لهم " أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ" يقول الكتاب " فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضاً حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي - بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟» أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً» " (يو10/30-33).

  ورغم كل ذلك فقد أعلن الرب يسوع المسيح  حقيقة لاهوته وربوبيّته عشرات المرَّات ولكن بشكلٍ غير مباشرٍ وإنْ كان ذلك بصراحة ووضوح، سواء في الإنجيل للقدِّيس يوحنّا أو في الأناجيل الثلاثة الأخري، كما سنري. ونبدأ بإجابة الرب يسوع المسيح لليهود علي سؤالين ؛ الأول سأله هو نفسه لهم والثاني في إجابة له علي سؤال وجهوه هم له في حوار معهم 

ففي سؤاله لهم ، رؤساء اليهود ، إستشهد الربّ يسوع المسيح بنبوّة داود النبيّ عن لاهوته وربوبيّته 
 وهنا يؤكِّد الرب يسوع المسيح في سؤاله لهم أنه ربّ داود الجالس عن يمين العظمة في السموات. فمن هو رب داود ؟ والإجابة هي : رب داود هو الله ! فالكتاب يقول : " إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ." (تث6/4) ، وأيضًا " الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ تَتَّقِي وَإِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُ " (تث6/13؛مت4/10). وقد أكَّد ذلك أيضاً السيد المسيح نفسه في قوله " إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ الْوَصَايَا هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. " (مر12/29). والكتاب يقول أيضاً أنَّ الربّ يسوع المسيح نفسه هو هذا الربّ الواحد "لَكِنْ لَنَا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ: الآبُ الَّذِي مِنْهُ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ. وَرَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ: يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ الَّذِي بِهِ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ وَنَحْنُ بِهِ." (1كو8/6). ويقول القديس بطرس عنه بالروح " هَذَا هُوَ رَبُّ الْكُلِّ. " (أع10/36) 
وفي حوارٍ له مع رؤساء اليهود يقول الكتاب أنه قال لهم " اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ000 قَدْ مَاتَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ وَأَنْتَ تَقُولُ: «إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَذُوقَ الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». أَلَعَلَّكَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ أَبِينَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي مَاتَ. وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ مَاتُوا. مَنْ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ؟»  أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ0000 أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ». "(يو 8/51-56). وهو هنا يؤكِّد ما قاله لتلاميذه " طُوبَى لِعُيُونِكُمْ لأَنَّهَا تُبْصِرُ وَلِآذَانِكُمْ لأَنَّهَا تَسْمَعُ. فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَأَبْرَاراً كَثِيرِينَ اشْتَهَوْا أَنْ يَرَوْا مَا أَنْتُمْ تَرَوْنَ وَلَمْ يَرَوْا وَأَنْ يَسْمَعُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ وَلَمْ يَسْمَعُوا." (مت13/16- 17)، "  فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَيْسَ لَكَ خَمْسُونَ سَنَةً بَعْدُ أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟» قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازاً فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هَكَذَا. " (يو8/57ـ59) .
  وهنا أثار قوله " قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ " غضب اليهود وجعلهم يحنقون عليه ويقرروا موته رجماً بالحجارة " فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.". لماذا ؟ لأنهم اعتقدوا أنه يجدِّف علي الله وينسب لنفسه ما للَّه ويُسَمِّي نفسه باسم اللَّه، أي يقول " أني أنا الله ". كيف ذلك ؟ لأنَّ كلامه هذا له أكثر من مغزي كلَّها تدلّ علي أنَّه يقول صراحة " أنَّه اللَّه "! 
1 ـ فقد أعلن أنه الأزلي الأبدي الذي لا بداية له ولا نهاية (غير المحدود بالزمان)
2 ـ ويقول" أنا " و " أنا " هو بنفس القوة الإلهية،كما يقولها الله:
† " أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ. الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ." (رؤ1/11) .

† " أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً" (رؤ21/6).

† " أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" (رؤ22/13) .

† " لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" (رؤ1/17) 
  ويستخدم الرب يسوع المسيح تعبير " أَنَا " في الموعظة علي الجبل بالمقابلة مع الله، فيقول :   

† " قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ 000 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ " (مت5/21-22) .

† " قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ. 000 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ. " (مت5/27-28) .

† " وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ 000 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي. " (مت5/31-32) .

† " سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ:لاَ تَحْنَثْ بَلْ أَوْفِ لِلرَّبِّ أَقْسَامَكَ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَحْلِفُوا الْبَتَّةَ " (مت5/33-34) 
3 ـ ولذا فقد أعلن أنه النازل من السماء : 
† " لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ لَيْسَ لأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي." (يو6/38)
4 ـ والخارج من عند الله الآب والذي هو من ذات الآب وفي ذات الآب : 
† "  فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كَانَ اللَّهُ أَبَاكُمْ لَكُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي لأَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ وَأَتَيْتُ. " (يو8/42)
5 ـ والواحد مع الآب في الجوهر :
  أنه هو الواحد مع الآب في الجوهر ، الذي من ذات الآب وفي ذات الآب بحسب لاهوته ؛ " اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ " (يو1/18)، " أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ" (يو10/30) 
6 ـ وأنه الموجود في السماء وعلي الأرض وفي كل مكان في آن واحد (غير المحدود بالمكان) :

  يقول عن نفسه " وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ. " (يو3/13) . فهو في السماء وعلي الأرض في آنٍ واحدٍ
7 ـ والموجود مع الآب وفي ذات الآب قبل كل خليقة :
  قال لليهود " قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». " (يو8/58) . أي أنه موجود قبل إبراهيم وموجود دائماً " أنا كائن " ، بلا بداية وبلا نهاية 
8 ـ وأنه الحي ومعطي الحياة :
 إِنِّي أَنَا حَيٌّ فَأَنْتُمْ سَتَحْيَوْنَ. " (يو14/19)
9 ـ  وأنه هو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب :
 يقول الكتاب عنه أنه " لأَنَّهُ رَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ وَمَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ " (رؤ17/14)
10 ـ وأنه هو الرب ، الله ، ذاته :
  حيث يقول " لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. " (مت7/21) .

" كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟ " (مت7/22)
11 ـ وأعلن أنه صاحب السلطان علي كل ما في السموات وعلي الأرض :
. لذا يقول هو نفسه لتلاميذه " دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ " (مت28/18) ، وأن له السلطان حتى على نفسه " لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي " (يو10/18) .
12ـ وأنه كلي العلم ، العالم بكل شيء :
  يقول الكتاب عن معرفته المطلقة بالإنسان " فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ أَفْكَارَهُمْ " (مت9/4؛مت12/25) ، " فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ خُبْثَهُمْ " (مت22/18)
إعلان أنه المعبود 
† " لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ " (مت18/20 ) .

  ولأنَّ الرب يسوع المسيح هو المعبود فقد قبل السجود من كل من سجدوا له ، وهو نفسه القائل " لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ " (مت4/10) ولم يمنع أحداً من السجود له ، يقول الكتاب :

† فعند ميلاده جاء المجوس قائلين : " أَتَيْنَا لِنَسْجُدَ لَهُ" (مت2/3) . وسجدوا له " خَرُّوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ" (مت2/11)



وشكراً لك ايها الحارس على متابعه معرفه الحق والإيمان بالحق وترك الجهل والضلال رجاء محبه ايها الاخ الحبيب زيارة هذا الموقع المفيدwww.engeel.com


----------



## end (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

الرجاء مراجعة مواضيع المنتدى لعدم تكرار الاسئلة


----------



## enass (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

يا جماعة ان حوار الاسلام صعب صعب جداً فهم لا يدخلون لكي يستمعو بل يدخلون لكي يهاجمو ويا ويل الذي يهاجمهم.


----------



## iloveusomuch (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*

*أعمال الرسل الأصحاح الثانى (39:22)​* 22  ايها الرجال الاسرائيليون اسمعوا هذه الاقوال يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات و عجائب و ايات صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم كما انتم ايضا تعلمون* 23  هذا اخذتموه مسلما بمشورة الله المحتومة و علمه السابق و بايدي اثمة صلبتموه و قتلتموه* 24  الذي اقامه الله ناقضا اوجاع الموت اذ لم يكن ممكنا ان يمسك منه* 25  لان داود يقول فيه كنت ارى الرب امامي في كل حين انه عن يميني لكي لا اتزعزع* 26  لذلك سر قلبي و تهلل لساني حتى جسدي ايضا سيسكن على رجاء* 27  لانك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية و لا تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا* 28  عرفتني سبل الحياة و ستملاني سرورا مع وجهك* 29  ايها الرجال الاخوة يسوغ ان يقال لكم جهارا عن رئيس الاباء داود انه مات و دفن و قبره عندنا حتى هذا اليوم* 30  فاذ كان نبيا و علم ان الله حلف له بقسم انه من ثمرة صلبه يقيم المسيح حسب الجسد ليجلس على كرسيه* 31  سبق فراى و تكلم عن قيامة المسيح انه لم تترك نفسه في الهاوية و لا راى جسده فسادا* 32  فيسوع هذا اقامه الله و نحن جميعا شهود لذلك* 33  و اذ ارتفع بيمين الله و اخذ موعد الروح القدس من الاب سكب هذا الذي انتم الان تبصرونه و تسمعونه* 34  لان داود لم يصعد الى السماوات و هو نفسه يقول قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني* 35  حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك* 36  فليعلم يقينا جميع بيت اسرائيل ان الله جعل يسوع هذا الذي صلبتموه انتم ربا و مسيحا* 37  فلما سمعوا نخسوا في قلوبهم و قالوا لبطرس و لسائر الرسل ماذا نصنع ايها الرجال الاخوة* 38  فقال لهم بطرس توبوا و ليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا فتقبلوا عطية الروح القدس* 39  لان الموعد هو لكم و لاولادكم و لكل الذين على بعد كل من يدعوه الرب الهنا*


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*



محمدباشا قال:


> ربنا يوفقك أخى الكريم حارس العقيدة
> 
> ومازلنا ننتظر رغم دخول  المشرف ابن الشرق ومع ذلك لم يرد احد حتى الان
> 
> سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم



*وما زلت تنتظر حضرتك فاعل خير وبتشعل نار بالموضوع
بيك خير رد انت تفضل جاوب ونورنا مو تشعل نار بالموضوع

عندك اختيارين يا اما ترد للاسئلة التي تفضل بيها اخوك
او ياما تقول موضوع مفيد وخلاص من غير ما زلنا ننتظر او دخول فلان وما رد
*


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أسئلة لكل المسيحيين 0أرجو الرد المقنع ان كنتم على حق وارجو عدم الحذف0*



My Rock قال:


> و هكذا افلس العضو المدعو حارس العقيدة و بدأ في الشتم في موضوعه خبر هام وعاجل0
> بققوله ان اله النصارى هو حشرة, بكل قلة ادب و وقاحة
> نحن نعرف ان قلة الأذب هذه دافعها لكي يطرد من المنتدى و لا يكمل النقاش, ليفرح و يهلهل بكونه طرد لأننا لم لم نستطع الأجابة كالعادة
> 
> ...



*
عاشت ايدك والله عشت لنا يا روك*​


----------



## dedat (14 مارس 2009)

واذا كان هو الاله فلماذا كل هذا تعذيب وصلب فاذا كان اله فليدفع عن نفسه الاذي والا ما استحق العبادة


----------



## enass (14 مارس 2009)

dedat قال:


> واذا كان هو الاله فلماذا كل هذا تعذيب وصلب فاذا كان اله فليدفع عن نفسه الاذي والا ما استحق العبادة



*صعب ان نشرح لمن لا يوجد بقلبه ذرة محبة
ما معنى المحبة
!!!*


----------



## fredyyy (14 مارس 2009)

dedat قال:


> واذا كان هو الاله فلماذا كل هذا تعذيب وصلب فاذا كان اله فليدفع عن نفسه الاذي والا ما استحق العبادة


 


*لم يأتي المسيح ليدفع عن نفسه الأذى *

*بل ليدفع عن محبيه الموت الأبدي وبموته نلنا الحياة الأبدية *

*لذلك نحن نعبده لأنه الله الذي رأيناه في المسيح وهو صاحب التغيير الجذري الرائع في حياتنا *


----------



## GogoRagheb (18 مارس 2009)

لو كان السيد المسيح عاوز يعمل فيهم اى حاجة
كان عمل 

*..................... !!*

مسألتش نفسك هو نزل ليه على الارض .........
هتكون نفس اجابة سؤالك 
انه ليه يستحمل كل ده​ 

ابسطها لسيادتك بقصة مثلا
واحد عرف ان فى كنز فى مغارة بعيييييييييييييدة
فنزل من بيته وجمع عدته ...........................
وكل حاجه بعدين وهو فى طريقه بنزين العربية خلص 
اضطر يكملها مشى
وقابل تعابين وكلاب واسود ..............................
*واستحمل* كلة ده عشان خاطر الكنز
لغاية ما وصله .......

*لو سألت نفسك ليه نزل من بيته وجمع عدته ...........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هتقول عشان الكنز*
*لو سألت نفسك ليه استحمل الوحوش والتعابين ............؟؟؟؟*
*هتقول عشان الكنز*
*لو كان لما قابل التعابين دى وخاف ورجع مكنش هيوصل للكنز اللى هو سبب نزوله من بيته .................*
*نفس اللى حصل فى قصة الصلب *
*ان ربنا نزل لأجل خلاصنا*
*واستحمل الالام النفسية والمعنوية لأجل خلاصنا برضه*
*لو كان عاوز يمنع اللى حصل كان منعه لكن عمل كده لأجل خلاصنا برضه*​

​*.....................!!*​​


----------

